# The Wait is over!!!



## ImAhDiva (Nov 21, 2014)

After a 3 month wait I finally brought "BEEMER" home this afternoon:aktion033:, im so excited and nervous at the same time... Here his is :dothewave: Meet Beemer!!!! :chili:


----------



## ImAhDiva (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry im still learning how to work the forum, here's another pic (sorry that they are sideways :blush


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Ah Wow I know he is going to get a lot of snuggles. Very cute.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Adorable...worth waiting for!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili:Summer:chili: I'm soooooo happy for you. Congratulations mommy, your little Beemer is home:chili: I can see he's going to be a very loved ands spoiled Maltese loll
Looking forward to watching him grow.
You may not have much sleep for a few days:innocent:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww so very cute. Congrats on your new puppy. It will be fun to watch him grow for all of us.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to SM, he is adorable:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Is Beemer in his beemer? How cute. He's adorable and so worth the wait. Who did you end up getting him from? You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a cutie :wub: love his car


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww, so sweet!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe, what a cutie! Congratulations


----------



## NCGranny (Feb 19, 2015)

Really sweet. I know you and your baby are going to have some good times together. Congratulations. :aktion033:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B.........baby boy, what a treasureB)

I..........is he ready for puppy kisses?:wub:

M.........mommy is ready for many hugs:aktion033:

M.........many congratulations to you and Bimmer:chili:

E..........every auntie wants to have a kiss from this cutie patootie:Sooo cute:

R..........ready for some fun? Lots of fun coming your way:HistericalSmiley:





.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a cutie! LOVE the bed!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww how cute!!! Glad the wait is over!! You'll love him more each day!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I love him in his car!!! We have a Bimmer too!!! Enjoy him!!! He is adorable!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! He is adorable!! :wub:

Love that puppy breath.....


He's not spoiled at all...is he? with his own car already!! :innocent:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Absolutely precious!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sooooo how did your night go?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable. Enjoy!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

He's adorable - let us know if he learns to drive his car!! Lol


----------



## ImAhDiva (Nov 21, 2014)

*Thank you everyone :sLo_grouphug3: Yall really knw how to make someone feel so welcome!! So glad I found this forum :chili:*




Snowbody said:


> Is Beemer in his beemer? How cute. He's adorable and so worth the wait. *Who did you end up getting him from?* You must be on :cloud9:


I got him from Bevway Maltese.. She is close by and I was able to visit with him a few times and get to knw him and her she suchs a nice lady!!



Piccolina said:


> B.........baby boy, what a treasureB)
> 
> I..........is he ready for puppy kisses?:wub:
> 
> ...





Matilda's mommy said:


> Sooooo how did your night go?


Welll, last night he did really well there wasnt any crying or barking he slept thru most of the night he got up once to go potty!! Now this morn I had to leave him for abt an hr and a half to go to the gym and when i put him in the bigger crate/his apartment he cried and cried the whole time i was gettin dressed but once i got home he was settled and i let him out to play a lil now he is sleeping in his smaller crate!! Thank you for checkin on me I have to admit I was feeling a lil crazy :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy he did well. It took a couple of weeks before Maddie adjusted


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Precious!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I had looked back to earlier posts and saw he was from Bevway...so great!! It does feel overwhelming when they first come in. Remember that the pen and crate will be a big help and that he has to earn his freedom. Don't let him out unless you know he's gone potty so that you won't have any accidents to start with. There are some good threads on here about training. Can't wait to see more pix of him.:chili:


----------

